# Syncing Facebook Contacts With Contacts



## tommymac1039 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok so I'm trying to sync Facebook with my contacts so when I go to my contacts Facebook profile picture shows up.some show and some don't any suggestions?


----------



## dragon (Jun 24, 2011)

I have had that happen to me just give it a little time they will sync.


----------



## speed-kills (Nov 2, 2011)

If they do not share enough information you may have to join them manually 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Nov 5, 2011)

That happened to me too. I just joined them manually for the ones that didn't sync up.

What I want to know is how can we make it so that next time when I flash a rom, they stay synced. Every time I go to something new and import my contacts, the same ones don't sync up and I have to do it manually again. I tried to sync it with google but it doesn't change any of the information. Is there any way to keep the facebook information with the contact in google so that it syncs itself next time?


----------

